# 11 year old forgetful or smarter than me?



## leonardlove (Jul 14, 2015)

So as of the last month or so, my 11 year old (overall healthy, knock on wood) but slowing down a bit has been requesting dinner twice a night. He situates himself next to his food bin around 4pm and gives me "the look". I usually give in after about 5 minutes and after he heads straight outside to do his business.. Around 8pm he starts the routine all over again- and he looks at me like, 'what, did you forget to feed me dinner?" So half a scoop he gets.. Now my question is.. do you think its possible that he truly forgets he already ate or has he outsmarted me and knows I will give him two dinners?

His weight is fine so I don't feel like I'm over feeding him and I"m just so grateful that he is still around that I would jump through fire for him. Have I spoiled him rotten this last month?

Any insight or suggestions or similar experiences? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have never known a healthy dog to turn down a second meal given the opportunity to have one. If he seems healthy otherwise, and shows no signs of 'forgetting'/appearing 'lost'/confused in other situations, I suspect he has got you trained, knows he is 'onto' a good thing. If it were me, I would just 'go with it', for all they give to us, they deserve a little 'spoiling'.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldens are one of the smartest pups out there. You don't train them, they train you. My Scout has a stomach that seems like an endless pit. Also very very smart at "the look".


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Belle did this her entire life... lol She was also an expert at "Daddy, mommy didn't feed me". And if you left the food measuring cup out on the counter, forget it - she'd beg and beg! "The cup is there, you didn't feed me". 

It sounds like he has trained you well lol. It worked a few times and now the behavior is reinforced. Nothing wrong with splitting up dinner into two smaller portions, just watch his weight - you don't want an older dog packing on the pounds. But I agree with "letting him get away with it"... at his age, life should be a party! Wishing you many, many more years with him!


----------

